# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  GROW OUT MUD POND by Niikan Koi Indonesia

## Niikan Koi

Kami Niikan Koi Indonesia adalah sebuah perusahaan rintisan (startup) yang akan menjadi platform memperkenalkan koi Indonesia ke seluruh dunia. Kami akan menyelenggarakan kegiatan Grow Out mudpond di Jawa Timur, Indonesia. Tujuan kegiatan ini adalah untuk menampilkan kualitas Koi Indonesia saat ini.

RULES OF THE GAME

TATA CARA KEGIATAN :
1. Kegiatan ini berlangsung selama 4 bulan, sejak Oktober 2018 dan akan berakhir pada Januari 2019.
2. Selama kegiatan semua 50 ekor koi digabung dalam kolam tanah (mudpond) berkapasitas 350 ton di fasilitas pembesaran di Jawa Timur.
3. Selama proses pembesaran, koi boleh berpindah tangan dan tetap diikusertakan dalam penjurian tetapi harus dikonfirmasi secara terbuka dalam forum.
4. Perkembangan ikan akan diupdate secara berkala melalui video tayangan. 
5. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali dengan alasan apapun.
6. Setelah periode kegiatan selesai, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan kriteria baku yang digunakan pada kontes. Tata cara penjurian diumumkan dalam bagian lain pengumuman ini. 

PARTISIPAN :
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI’S maupun yang berada diluar forum. Calon partisipan yang tidak terdaftar di forum dapat melakukan register ke forum dan menawar ikan yang dilelang setelah membuat thread perkenalan.

SPESIFIKASI KOI :
Koi yang di berada dalam grow out event ini adalah Showa Sanshoku dan Shiro Utsuri, dengan spesifikasi berikut: 

Umur: Tosai
Tanggal Lahir : Januari 2018
Ukuran : +/- 22 – 30 cm
Indukan : F3 bloodline Momotaro Koi Farm 75 cm 
Jumlah : 51 ekor (36 ekor showa + 15 ekor shiro) 

PAKAN & SUPLEMEN :
Ume koi food – Color & Growth new formula
Saki hikari R balance (dalam konfirmasi)

GARANSI :
Apabila selama masa kegiatan ada koi yang cacat atau mati maka akan digantikan dengan koi lain yang belum terpilih atau uang kembali bila semua koi sudah terjual.

AGENDA :
9 Oktober 2018, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
9-16 Oktober 2018, Masa Pemilihan & Lelang 
16–21 Oktober 2018, Periode Pembayaran & Pelaksanaan GO 
Januari 2019, Up Date, Periode Penjurian & Pengumuman Pemenang, dan Pengiriman Koi

TATA CARA LELANG :

1. Lelang dimulai tanggal 9 Oktober 2018 sejak ditayangkan.

2. Harga awal lelang :  
Showa (A) = Rp 2.000.000 (dua juta rupiah), 
Shiro (B) = Rp 1.500.000 (satu juta lima ratus ribu rupiah), 
peserta dapat BID nomor ikan dengan cara naik-naik dan dengan kelipatan Rp 50.000 (lima puluh ribu rupiah).
BUNGKUS OPTION = bid maksimal tidak dapat di-counter bid oleh peserta lain
Showa = Rp 5.000.000 (lima juta rupiah)
Shiro = Rp 4.000.000 (empat juta rupiah)
*) harga tersebut sudah termasuk free keeping hingga akhir periode Grow Out

3. Cara melakukan BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut 
#bid kode_ikan=nominal (kelipatan x1000)
Contoh: #bid A99=3000 maka akan otomatis direkap oleh system sebagai BID ikan showa no 99 dengan harga Rp 3.000.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

4. Lelang berakhir 16 Oktober 2018 pk 21.00 GMT +7 (WSK) dengan perpanjangan waktu.
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.

PEMBAYARAN :
1. Pembayaran sudah harus lunas pada H+5 (21 Oktober 201 :: 
2. Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2. Member yang melakukan bid & run akan dikenakan sanksi yang berlaku di forum KOI’S.
7. Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara tunai/ transfer ke rekening:
BCA Cabang Alam Sutera a/n CV KOIS
Nomor rekening 6041-681-681

JURI :
Terdiri dari 3 orang juri dari KOI-S

TATA CARA PENJURIAN :
Juri akan memilih total enam ekor koi untuk Juara I, II, dan III (showa dan shiro) 
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku dalam setiap kontes
GC showa : Rp 3.000.000
RGC showa : Rp 2.000.000
Tategoi showa : Rp 1.000.000
GC shiro : Rp 2.000.000
RGC shiro : Rp 1.500.000
Tategoi shiro : Rp 1.000.000
Semua peserta akan diundang untuk menghadiri acara penjurian Grow Out pada akhir Januari 2019 di lokasi fasilitas Niikan Koi di Bogor, dilanjutkan dengan ramah tamah.

DONASI :
10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOI’S dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

LAIN – LAIN :
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya.

*SHOWA SANSHOKU:*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


*SHIRO UTSURI:*

----------


## david_pupu

Mantao huehehehehe

----------


## Mevius

#bid A03=2000
#bid A31=2000

----------


## Mevius

#bid A3=2000

----------


## Soegianto

Wew cepat amat

----------


## Mevius

Harus gerak cepet kata Subes Sugi.  :Third:

----------


## hero

Ikut ya....no.18 : OB

----------


## rajakecil

Ga ada videonya ya om?

----------


## Niikan Koi

Om Hero posting mohon pakai format
#bid 18 =2000

supaya ter-rekap automatis.

Thank you.

----------


## Coen37

Video ngak ada?

----------


## Niikan Koi



----------


## Niikan Koi



----------


## hero

#bid 18=2000

----------


## Soegianto

Videonya gak bisa dibuka yah

----------


## Nine_Koi

# bid a09 = 2000

----------


## Niikan Koi

for your support, we thank you    :Hail:

----------


## Niikan Koi

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXS...-rOzP2PjqR8iBg

daftar video ikan satuan, terlampir di channel youtube Niikan Koi

----------


## Niikan Koi

> # bid a09 = 2000


formatnya #did A9=sekian
ada typo di spasi dan angka nol

----------


## Liu Kang

ijin tes ikut pak
#bid A11=2000

----------


## hero

#bid A18=2000

----------


## LDJ

> #bid A18=2000


masuukkk ..pak Ekooo  :Thumb:

----------


## Deby

#bid A27=2000

----------


## Greggy

#bid A03=2100

----------


## Nine_Koi

#Bid A9=2000

----------


## Greggy

> #bid A03=2100


Corry #bid A3=2100

----------


## Elecson

#bid A18=2000

----------


## Elecson

#bid A10=2000

----------


## Elecson

Ternyata 18 sudah di bid. Cari yang lain saja.

----------


## Nine_Koi

#Bid A09=2000

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid A11=2500

----------


## david_pupu

#bid A7=2000

----------


## Coen37

#bid A21=2000

----------


## Dayzly

#bid A15=2000

----------


## Niikan Koi

terimakasih atas bidnya om boss

----------


## pieth

#bid A31=2100

----------


## Fc007

#bid A3 - 2200
#bid A18 - 2200

----------


## pieth

> #bid A3 - 2200
> #bid A18 - 2200


Formatnya tidak pakai - om pakai =
Contoh
#bid A99=1000

----------


## Fc007

> Formatnya tidak pakai - om pakai =
> Contoh
> #bid A99=1000


Thanks koreksinya

----------


## Fc007

#bid A3=2200
#bid A18=2200

----------


## Soegianto

#bid A3=2300

Titipan bid bpk pak purwanto 
Terimakasih

----------


## LDJ

Titip bid a/n oom Vicky
#bid A1=2000
#bid A17=2000
#bid A24=2000

----------


## Mevius

#bid A3=2500

----------


## Mevius

#bid A31=2200

----------


## LDJ

Titipanan bid atas nama : Dokter Iwan
#bid A1=2100
#bid A22=2000
#bid A23=2000
#bid B3=1500

----------


## Soegianto

#bid A3=2600
Lanjutan Titipan bid

----------


## 9KOI

#bid A21=2100

----------


## 9KOI

#bid A11=2600

----------


## Mevius

#bid A3=2800

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid A22=2200
#bid A11=2700

----------


## Soegianto

Wew brum brum

----------


## Soegianto

#bid 3=2900
Masih edisi titipan

----------


## Soegianto

#bid A3= 2900

----------


## Niikan Koi

Shiro sekarang masih ada peluang besar menjadi GC dan RGC.

----------


## Mevius

#bid A3=3100

----------


## LDJ

titipan bid a/n Dr. Iwan
#bid A32=2000

----------


## Soegianto

#bid A3=3200

----------


## luki

#bid A18=2500

----------


## Robby Iwan

#bid A20=2500

----------


## Greggy

#bid A21=2200

----------


## Robby Iwan

#Bid A32=2100

----------


## LDJ

wow pada turun gunung
welcome home om2 subes founder  :Popcorn:

----------


## Niikan Koi

Thank you atas support Suhu suhu. Lanjut terus.

----------


## Liu Kang

pak, ikan a11 koq jd mehong ya
apa karena model lelang ?

----------


## Niikan Koi

Maaf Om Maksud Mehong apa yah?

----------


## 9KOI

#bid A11=2800
#bid A21=2300

----------


## Coen37

#Bid B8=1500

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#Bid A36=2000
#Bid A34=2000

----------


## Liu Kang

> Maaf Om Maksud Mehong apa yah?


maap..jadi mahal maksudna

----------


## Niikan Koi

> 


refresh view video ikan 🙏

----------


## Greggy

#bid A21=2500

----------


## Mevius

#bid A3=3500

----------


## hero

#bid A11= 2900

----------


## Niikan Koi

maaf dapat titipan bid dari om Nura
#bid A26=2000

----------


## Soegianto

Join DateNov 2016

#bid A3=3600

----------


## Niikan Koi

semua koi GO di mudpond  :Thumb:  semoga sehat dan cepat besar

----------


## Robby Iwan

semua koi GO di mudpond  :Thumb:  semoga sehat dan cepat besar[/QUOTE]

Mud pond nya dimana om?

----------


## Niikan Koi

> Mud pond nya dimana om?


di Sumbergempol, Tulungagung, Jawa Timur om

----------


## 9KOI

#bid A11=3000
#bid A21=2600

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid A25=2000

----------


## Niikan Koi

40 menit lagi

----------


## pieth

#bid A31=2300

----------


## hero

#bid A11=3100

----------


## Greggy

#bid A4=2000

----------


## Mevius

#bid a31=2400

----------


## 9KOI

#bid A11=3200

----------


## Niikan Koi

#bid A3=3800
#bid A11=3300

bantu titipan bid a/n oom Edo Herdiansyah

----------


## Zeus koi

Bid a 11 = 3200
Bid a 03 = 3800

----------


## hero

#bid A11=3400

----------


## LDJ

Titipan om Pieth
#bid A31=2500

----------


## Soegianto

> Bid a 11 = 3200
> Bid a 03 = 3800


Maaf om di atas om sdh 3800 utk a3

----------


## Zeus koi

#bid A20=2600
#bid A21=2700

----------


## Mevius

#bid A31=2600

----------


## Zeus koi

#bid A11=3600

----------


## Zeus koi

#bid A09=2100

----------


## Zeus koi

#bid A9=2100

----------


## LDJ

Titipan om Pieth lagi jagain lelangan WAG
#bid A5=2000

----------


## Niikan Koi

Jika tidak ada bid lelang selesai 09:40

----------


## Mevius

Finish kah?

----------


## Elecson

#bid A2=2000

----------


## Elecson

Lelang selesai jam 21:50 jika tidak ada bid lagi.

----------


## Mevius

Yak selesai  :Clap2:

----------


## LDJ

Wow clossee !

----------


## Niikan Koi

To have this event succesfully, so happy we are  :: 

Lelang berakhir pada 21.50 WSK, terimakasih banyak moderator dan admin yang menyetujui lelang Grow Out ini. Terimakasih banyak atas member dan peserta yang meramaikan, dan mensukseskan.

Atas hasil penutupan lelang tersebut, kami menyampaikan beberapa hal :
1. Semua ikan sudah masuk mudpond tanggal 9 Oktober 2018 (51 ekor)
2. Perkembangan ikan di mudpond akan dipantau berkala dan dilaporkan di forum
3. Ikan yang tidak terjual (unsold) akan tetap dipelihara bersama dan akan diikutkan dalam penjurian dengan pertimbangan ikan pengganti (bila ada) dan batch yang dilombakan bersama.
4. Pembayaran pemenang lelang ke rekening sbb (harap update bila sudah pembayaran)

CV KOIS norek BCA 6041-681-681

5. Sampai berjumpa dan berkumpul saat penjurian !!

----------


## Nine_Koi

#Bid A9=2200

----------


## Soegianto

#bid A14=2000

Pak luki halim
Terimakasih

----------


## Nine_Koi

#bid A14=2500

----------


## Niikan Koi

REVISI ATURAN TAMBAHAN
Mempertimbangkan animo beberapa penghobby, dan juga atas azas kebersamaan, maka kami membuat revisi beberapa aturan tambahan sebagai berikut :

3.1. Ikan yang tidak terjual (UNSOLD) tetap akan dipelihara bersama selama Grow Out tapi tidak diikutsertakan dalam penjurian. Ikan hanya dipersiapkan sebagai ikan pengganti bila diperlukan.

6. Masih banyak teman penghobby yang berminat berpartisipasi dalam Grow Out, maka setelah berdiskusi dengan beberapa senior dan atas pertimbangan keadilan bagi peserta awal, kami memutuskan membuka sesi tambahan untuk nomor ikan yang tidak terjual saja (UNSOLD) hingga 3 hari ke depan (20 Oktober 2018 pk 21.00 WSK)

Harga fixed price : Showa Rp 2.500.000 ; Shiro Rp 1.700.000

please place your bid orderly 
sesi tambahan ini akan direkap manual oleh mimin untuk ditambahkan dalam rekap utama di halaman atas, sehingga semua dapat melihat hasilnya secara transparan.

----------


## Niikan Koi

DAFTAR IKAN BID SESI TAMBAHAN 
SHOWA Rp 2.500.000

A14 by Nine Koi

----------


## Niikan Koi

Congratulations to all bidders. Bisa menikmati azukari.

----------


## Niikan Koi

DAFTAR IKAN MASIH AVAILABLE  :Violin:

----------


## Mevius

Transfer nya ke BCA Cabang Alam Sutera a/n CV KOIS
Nomor rekening 6041-681-681??

----------


## Deby

Ikut b02 dan b12

----------


## Niikan Koi

> Transfer nya ke BCA Cabang Alam Sutera a/n CV KOIS
> Nomor rekening 6041-681-681??


betul om BCA Alam Sutera

----------


## Niikan Koi

> DAFTAR IKAN BID SESI TAMBAHAN 
> SHOWA Rp 2.500.000
> 
> A14 by Nine Koi





> Ikut b02 dan b12



DAFTAR IKAN BID SESI TAMBAHAN

SHOWA Rp 2.500.000
A14 by Nine Koi

SHIRO Rp 1.700.000
B2 by Deby
B12 by Deby

----------


## Mevius



----------


## Niikan Koi

No Ikan
Bid
ID
Name
Payment

A1
2100
LDJ
Dr._Iwan


A2
2000
Elecson
Purwanto
PAID

A3
3800
Niikan_Koi
Edo_Herdiansyah


A4
2000
Greggy
Greggy


A5
2000
LDJ
Pieth


A6





A7
2000
David_Pupu
David_Pupu


A8





A9
2100
Zeus Koi
Edo_Herdiansyah


A10
2000
Elecson
Elecson


A11
3600
Zeus Koi
Edo Herdiansyah


A12





A13





A14
2500
Nine Koi
Luki Halim
PAID

A15
2000
Dayzly
Putra


A16





A17
2000
LDJ
Vicky


A18
2500
Luki
Luki Karim
PAID

A19





A20
2600
Zeus Koi
Edo Herdiansyah


A21
2700
Zeus Koi
Edo Herdiansyah


A22
2200
SlametKurniawan
Slamet_Kurniawan


A23
2000
LDJ
Vicky


A24
2000
LDJ
Dr. Iwan


A25
2000
Hasan Hadi
Hasan Hadi
PAID

A26
2000
Niikan Koi
Nura


A27
2000
Deby
Deby


A28





A29





A30





A31
2600
Mevius
Steven
PAID

A32
2100
Robby Iwan
Robby Iwan


A33





A34
2000
SlametKurniawan
Slamet_Kurniawan


A35
2000
SlametKurniawan
Slamet_Kurniawan


A36





B1





B2
1700
Deby
Deby


B3
1500
LDJ
Dr. Iwan


B4





B5





B6





B7





B8
1500
Coen37
Lim Coen


B9





B10





B11





B12
1700
Deby
Deby


B13





B14





B15

----------


## Coen37

Permisi ikut B07 @Rp1,7jt

----------


## Elecson

Maaf gaptek. Ini bukti transfer. Thank you

----------


## Coen37

Pembayaran untuk B7 & B8
Terima Kasih.

----------


## david_pupu

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
25/10 09:45:15
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 2,000,000.00
Ref 025094515723


An david S

----------


## Dayzly



----------


## Dayzly

[IMG]<a href="https://ibb.co/ichihf"><img src="https://preview.ibb.co/e8Nihf/Screenshot-2018-10-18-17-41-55-204-com-bca.png" alt="Screenshot-2018-10-18-17-41-55-204-com-bca" border="0"></a><br /><a target='_blank' href='https://deleteacc.com/hulu'>delete hulu account</a><br />[/IMG]

----------


## Dayzly

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Niikan Koi

berikut adalah update kondisi ikan per Desember 2018.

Volume kolam : > 300 ton
Daily waterchange + air blower
Isi kolam : 51 ekor
Feeding regime : Saki Hikari R balance (supported by Golden Westindo), sebagai persiapan antibody menjelang panen dan pengiriman.
Estimasi size skrg : avg 35-40cm
Kondisi growth ikan sangat baik dan banyak sumi menebal + solid. Body juga improve selama pemeliharaan.

Harvest date : 15 Januari 2019

----------


## Niikan Koi

Pada hari ini 23 Januari 2019 telah dilakukan panen showa dan shiro Grow Out Event Niikan Koi. Kami berterimakasih atas dukungan om sekalian.

Average size : 40-50 cm
Improvement : bone structure, sumi development, skin quality
Semua ikan dalam kondisi sehat (no fatality)


Rencana penjurian : Fasilitas Niikan Koi, Gunung Sindur, Bogor
Waktu : 3 Februari 2019 pk 10.00

Diharapkan kehadiran om semua member forum (baik peserta maupun bukan) sekaligus silaturahmi.

----------


## Elecson

Mantap. Kelihatan hasil lumayan.

----------


## LDJ

Mantaap selamat buat panitia, semoga penjurian hari ini berjalan lancar yaa

----------


## Niikan Koi

Terlampir adalah video judging GO showa Niikan Koi

GRAND CHAMPION : A21 ZEUS KOI
RUNNER UP GC : A25 HASAN HADI
2nd RUNNER UP : A17 VICKY

selamat kepada semua pemenang, terimakasih kepada para peserta GO dan para tamu undangan yang hadir menyaksikan
terimakasih banyak kepada om Abiserpong dan om Agung yang membantu judging ini

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Keren2 hasil GO nya.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Mantap Hasilnya... Maju terus Fei Koi dan Koi Indonesia

----------


## Elecson

Congratulations para pemenang.

----------

